# Accidental pull of tail feathers



## Emilaayy

I have had my two budgies Aspen and Aster for just over a month now, and today I had my first 'escaping the cage' incident with them. As I was reaching in to take out and change their water bowl, one of their toys detached itself from the cage bars and made a terrible crash. This obviously spooked the girls and as I went to withdraw my hand until they calmed down, Aspen followed my hand out and flew out of their cage and into the room. Luckily all windows/doors were shut as they always are on cleaning days, but my girls are very far from being tamed so my only option was to try and grab her. I caught her as she was flying past me (gently!) but she bit me surprisingly hard which made me loosen my grip and she squeezed through my fingers. I barely had any grip on her at all but she left four of her long tail feathers in my hand. I did manage to eventually get her back into the cage but she now only has one long tail feather left and it is terribly upsetting to see her like this. 

I was wondering if this is a serious problem for her? Will she be in pain at all, and will they grow back? She keeps shaking her tail and looks uncomfortable. I am heartbroken that this is my fault! Is there anything I should do or is it best to just leave her to grow them back?

Edited to add: I am also worried that this incident has set us back many weeks with regards to taming.  Does anyone have any advice for starting to gain her (possibly both of their) trust again?


----------



## Cody

I had something similar happen a few years ago and I also got a handful of tail feathers and I felt awful. The release of the tail feathers is a stress response, they will grow back, I am assuming that nothing is bleeding. I would continue with whatever your normal routine is and she hows she responds.


----------



## Emilaayy

Cody said:


> I had something similar happen a few years ago and I also got a handful of tail feathers and I felt awful. The release of the tail feathers is a stress response, they will grow back, I am assuming that nothing is bleeding. I would continue with whatever your normal routine is and she hows she responds.


Thank you for your quick response! There is no bleeding, she is just looking sorry for herself and very scared of me. I am glad to know that this has happened to other people and isn't a terribly bad thing! I just hope I didn't hurt the poor girl too badly.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Aspen will be fine but it may take her some time to be as trusting as she was.
Just be sure to work at her pace and be patient with her. Remember that taming and bonding is all about Trust and bonding is allowing the budgie(s) to choose to be with you.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Emilaayy

FaeryBee said:


> *Aspen will be fine but it may take her some time to be as trusting as she was.
> Just be sure to work at her pace and be patient with her. Remember that taming and bonding is all about Trust and bonding is allowing the budgie(s) to choose to be with you.
> 
> Best wishes!*


Thank you for the advice! She is already seeming calmer around me, I just hope she can grow her beautiful tail feathers back soon.


----------

